# MAC - Metal-X - Nov 07



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2007)

Place all your *Metal-X* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! *For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.*

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Metal-X discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the  Metal-X Colour Story Thread.


----------



## Risser (Oct 24, 2007)

*Don't hotlink these images, please.
You should upload them on other host for personal use with my watermark.*

Camera: Fujiifilm FinePix F11 / macro mode
Light: warm white lamp
Skin: NC15/20





Amber Lights v.s. Goldspice, without flash





Goldspice, Virgin Silver, Pure Ore













swatch without flash


Camera: Canon EOS350D / macro lens
Light: Energy saving lamps (2 warm white & 2 cool white)
Skin: NC15/20













swatch with flash


Camera: Sony DSC-P200
Light: white fluorescent lamp





Metalblu & Plum Electric, with flash.
credit to Cathystyle98


----------



## Risser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Don't hotlink these images, please.
You should upload them on other host for personal use with my watermark.*

Camera: Fujiifilm FinePix F11 / macro mode / non-flash
Light: warm white lamp
Skin: NC15/20





Little Madame v.s. Pink Ingot v.s. Interview





Compared swatch





Compared swatch


Camera: Canon EOS350D / macro lens / non-flash
Light: Energy saving lamps (2 warm white & 2 cool white)
Skin: NC15/20





Swatch with near images





Swatch with near images


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 15, 2007)

My pics aren't as great as rissers, but here they are nonetheless:

On my nw20 hand I have:

Lime Dandy and blitzed glitter liners to the top- I <3 these!

Then on my hand:
Plum Electric- This one to me was not very metallic at all
MetalBlu- In your face cobalt
Pure Ore - The most intense gold- GORGEOUS!
6th Sin (Reminds me of Jealousy K/P)
Cyber (This is a gorgeous silver with a blue sheen to it- pics don't do it justice)

Click em please


----------



## cinnybuns (Nov 15, 2007)

I was there too with the lovely krasevayadancer the following are my swatches on my NC30 skin.  Oh we also bumped into syren tonight as well...yay macpro!!











6th Sin 
Fusion Gold
Pure Ore

All colors were swatched with a sponge applicator which seems to be the best way to pickup and distribute the e/s.

Please excuse my err dry skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone have a great recc for handcream??


----------



## mandragora (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's Pure Ore Metal-X Cream Eyeshadow





On NC-40 skin with UDPP


----------



## Madam E (Nov 26, 2007)

Metal-X cream shadow in PURE ORE






Swatch with Flash:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n.../MUAmetalx.jpg

Without Flash:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...MUAmetalx2.jpg


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## stephie06 (Nov 28, 2007)

On NC30 skin for reference


----------



## genie707 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Metal X*

THESE ARE THE CREAM EYE SHADOWS THAT I HAD BOUGHT. I DIDN'T BOTHER GETTING CYBER BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVE THE SILVER FOG PIGMENT AND THEY LOOK KINDA THE SAME. I ALSO BOUGHT THE GLITTER EYE LINER IN LIME DANDY.


----------



## mymymai (Dec 1, 2007)

3 Metal X glitter liners compared to similar previously released glitter liners.
NC20
Canon SD 700 IS
Florescent Light + Flash





Florescent Light, no Flash


----------



## black_crx (Dec 1, 2007)

Goldspice + Pure Ore

http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/1...wmac001ni3.jpg

Pure Ore






http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/3038/es004dh4.jpg

Goldspice






http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/7417/es003sd3.jpg


----------



## eyebrowless (Dec 12, 2007)

Fusion Gold and Pink Ingot





















Wonderwhite, Pewter Pink, Embronze


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 12, 2007)

Metalblu, 6th Sin, Plum Electric and Goldspice on NW45 skin, with flash and no base


----------



## eyebrowless (Dec 16, 2007)

Clockwise from top: Fusion Gold, Goldspice, Pink Ingot, Virgin Silver




Without flash





With flash

Left to right: Pewter Pink, Embronze, Wonderwhite





Goldspice Eye Cream (L) vs. Amber Lights (R)
No Flash


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 14, 2008)




----------

